# So I need to shingle my roof..



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

My roof was about due to be re shingled, this last windstorm sealed the deal. Anyone with a good recommendation on shingles? I plan on laying architectural shingles, something about middle of the road I'm price. There is right at 27 square up there. I did see in the menards ad they had some atlas architectural shingles in there for right about 50 bucks a square after the sale price and an additional rebate. Price is definitely tempting, but I realize it may be a good ain't cheap and cheap ain't good kinda thing.. Anyone have experience with them? Figure I'm not the only guy in this boat so I'd throw a thread up, thanks.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Now that's funny. I had gotten a few estimates on a strip off and re shingle of my house and garage. I waited until the wind did me in and I then called what I felt was the best guy for the job. Of course he only uses Atlas Pinnacles, and has been doing so for 25 years.
I've read good and bad, but I'm out of this house in 16 months, so if it get 10-15 years it's fine by me.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

That was my thing, you read good and bad and don't know the whole story. Guy one says they're great, guy two says they are garbage and are blowing off.. was guy two's shingles even nailed on right? Who knows.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

CertainTeed is the only shingle I'd put on my roof


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

droptine989 said:


> CertainTeed is the only shingle I'd put on my roof


The Certainteed shingles currently on my roof lasted 20 years but I should of replaced them 2 years ago. So their not the end all of shingles.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

droptine989 said:


> CertainTeed is the only shingle I'd put on my roof


Certainteeds are good. My short list is what I wouldn't put on my roof.
GAF Timberlines, under 200# a square, and they don't stand behind their products.
Tamco. Just crap. Period.
The rest are pretty much decent.
I personally would use IKO or Emco/BP. Both are true 240# a square products.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

The ones on the roof now are iko, about 18 years old and are missing alot of the granules and they are starting to delaminate.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I have 23 year old IKO architectural shingles on my roof and they still look pretty good.


----------



## excal (Feb 11, 2012)

I have 40 year rated timber lines on my roof. THey are about 10 years old and they are starting to crack apart. THe company wanted me to send them 3 shingles to inspect, they say they will pro rate them towards new ones, no thanks garbage.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Jimw said:


> The ones on the roof now are iko, about 18 years old and are missing alot of the granules and they are starting to delaminate.


Are they organic three tabs, glass dimensional or what? IKO stands behind their products.but if it's an 18 year old organic 3 tab, it is two years from it's warrantied life expectancy, so the prorating makes it practically worthless. Shingle warranties are like tire warranties, after half life it's hardly worth the trouble....but it's worth a try.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

One thing that hurts any shingle is the lack of venting of the attic. I do not care what the quality is.
I think (hope) Esox will agree with me. That could be the difference how well the two above mentioned shingles lasted.


----------



## yooper Bob (Jul 11, 2016)

Jimw said:


> My roof was about due to be re shingled, this last windstorm sealed the deal. Anyone with a good recommendation on shingles? I plan on laying architectural shingles, something about middle of the road I'm price. There is right at 27 square up there. I did see in the menards ad they had some atlas architectural shingles in there for right about 50 bucks a square after the sale price and an additional rebate. Price is definitely tempting, but I realize it may be a good ain't cheap and cheap ain't good kinda thing.. Anyone have experience with them? Figure I'm not the only guy in this boat so I'd throw a thread up, thanks.


Hey, Jims I'll guess you must have homeowners insurance. Turn the roof damage claim to your agent. If he covered you properly you will have replacement cost coverage and new roof will cost you nothing except your choosen deductible.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

yooper Bob said:


> Hey, Jims I'll guess you must have homeowners insurance. Turn the roof damage claim to your agent. If he covered you properly you will have replacement cost coverage and new roof will cost you nothing except your choosen deductible.


I had them come and look at it, and I kind of got the feeling they are going to try and just pay for repairs, which is probably fair I would say I don't expect them to replace the aged roof with a new one because 20 shingles blew off for the thousand dollar deductable. Essox, they are fiberglass (I would assume, I can see fiberglass strands on the broken parts) architectural shingles on the roof now. Whoever did the install did a **** job with the nailing, all about 2 inches high. The nice part is it will be an easy tear off.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

multibeard said:


> One thing that hurts any shingle is the lack of venting of the attic. I do not care what the quality is.
> I think (hope) Esox will agree with me. That could be the difference how well the two above mentioned shingles lasted.


 Venting is huge, I learned that when I was roughing houses.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Venting is extremely important to roofs life. Unvented or improper venting will cause attics and roofs to be much hotter then needed in summer. This heat will cause shingles to breakdown prematurely. Venting is easy tl figure out, google or utube it. And when reroofing is the time to add venting if needed.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

droptine989 said:


> CertainTeed is the only shingle I'd put on my roof



Try these sometime. 8-10 years and they looked 30 years old. 

Thousands of homeowners got screwed by Certainteed on a poorly designed shingle. The courts took compensation calculation and reimbursement out of Certainteed's control, reimbursement was pennies 
On the dollar.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

If you have Malarkey shingles in your area get those, the Malarkey Vista is an SBS shingle and price comparable to a Certainteed Landmark.

Lack of ventilation doesn't hurt asphalt shingles, ventilation is important for other reasons.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I put IKO's 3 tab on several houses I built. They are a good product.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Ranger Ray said:


> I put IKO's 3 tab on several houses I built. They are a good product.



Pretty much all of the Organic shingles made in the 90's were defective, from all manufacturers.

This was mostly 3-tab shingles but a handful of laminates were affected also.


This is were the whole idea of no ventilation "Baking" shingles came from it was/is a manufacterer contrived excuse to cover for all the bad shingles they made.

They even used this bullcrap theory to deny warranty coverage in some cases.


Oddly enough no fiberglass shingles were ever affected by this "Baked shingle" theory.


----------



## excal (Feb 11, 2012)

*ORiginal 3 tab shingles lasted over 25 yrs .I added more vents and the 40 year timberlin shingles are starting to crack. I think metal roofing is thee way to go.The metal roofs look good and they are worth the extra costs.*


----------

